# Look who is back!! Ohhh ohhhhhhhh.



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

Yipeeeeeeeeeee cant believe iam back up and running on net and catching up with u all very soon,just getting the hang of this again lol althouh how can i forget.Will be posting a update of me wen i have a little more time as i have a scan at 2pm.Quick note though me and baby are doing great,U mite have heard that iam having a little baby girl   Chuffed to bits,She already took over my wardbrobe   We have picked her name - Ella-Mae!
Hope u are all doing well and will DEFFINATELY catch up with posts etc and also make a post with whats been happening on my side.

Love to u all
Take care
Love kelly.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly

welcome back honey

so glad to see you 

Hope that the scan is magical for you and you get some lovely pics of ella-mae!

Look forward to hearing your update

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello hunny!! Oh my god, 23 weeks already!? Where has the time gone!!! 

Good luck at your scan, and cant wait to hear all the news. 

Love the name. 
xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kelly lovely to see u back  

Kate xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Glad all going ok for you.
Enjoy your scan

Nic x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats brilliant news kelly, The time has flown by I can remember reading your post when you got your bfp!!! Really glad you and bubs are doing great, keep us all posted on your progress love jo xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Kelly

Glad to c u back....wondered where u had been!!

Great news that all is well, remember to update us on the scan!

Alexia x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kellyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy my nutty geordie mate  

Welcome back buddy!! What a lovely name for your baby Ella Mae.

Hope to see you back in chat soon.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Welcome Home Kelly ​
So lovely to see you back mate - I missed ya loads    

Brilliant news about your little princess    so happy for you hunnie

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

yay welcome back hunni cant wait to hear you news on scan and hope fully see a piccie bet you missed us all like mad we all missed you like mad mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad to have you back on the boards- 
L x


----------

